# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Rum zulmü unutulmayacak

## ceydaaa

Larnaka kazasına bağlı bölgelerde 1963ten Barış Harekatının yapıldığı 1974e kadar Kıbrıs Türkünün varoluş mücadelesinde şehit düşenler Yeni İskeledeki Larnaka Şehitler Anıtı önünde düzenlenen törenle anıldı. 
Törene İskele Kaymakamı Bünyamin Merhametsiz, İskele Belediye Başkanı Halil İbrahim Orun, Kıbrıs Türk Barış Kuvvetleri, Güvenlik Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Kıbrıs TMT Mücahitler Derneği, Şehit Aileleri ve Malul Gaziler Derneği temsilcileri, bölge okullarından öğrenciler ve kurum kuruluş temsilcileri katıldı. 
Törende anıta çelenk konuldu, saygı duruşunda bulunuldu, saygı atışı yapıldı ve İstiklal Marşı eşliğinde bayraklar göndere çekildi. Öğrencilerin şiirler de okuduğu törende İskele Belediye Başkanı Halil İbrahim Orun da günün anlam ve önemini belirten konuşmayı yaptı. Kıbrıs Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Mücahitler Derneği temsilcisi Ali Abdurrahmanoğlunun da konuştuğu törenin sonunda şehitler adına dua da okundu.

----------

